# Band saw dust collection



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I was playing with my Band saw today and noticed something when using my HF DC. It didn't have much suction at the saw. So I removed the DC hose and connected my shop vac to it.

Noticed a HUGE increase in suction with the shop vac. I'm guessing it doesn't loose much cfm because it's only a 2.5 inch pipe which the BS reduces to about 1 inch. 

On the same note, I decided to use my 4" to 2.5" reducer onto my tools with a 4" port and it's a joke compared to my DC.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You found out by accident...*

Actually there are two types of dust collection systems.
One a shop vac has high velocity/low volume the other is a high volume/lower velocity the typical dust collector with a bag or filter.
For a point source like right off the blade or router cutter the shop vac is better. For a larger cavity like a table saw base, or a planer hood where there's a large volume of chips the DC is better. 
Check out this thread I posted a while back for some more insight: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/dust-collection-basics-14733/  bill


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill that was an interesting read. One thing I didn't see you mention is if you buy those drywall dust bags for your shop vacs?

I use them in mine and my filter is barely dusty after 3+ mths of use. I could return it as new. They are designed for drywall dust which is probably finer than most wood dust :blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks for mentioning that*

It never came up, and I haven't seen them for sale myself, but will pick some up when I do. My filters get really clogged up. :thumbdown: So it would be worth a try. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I might be interested in those too. Are they common and easy to find?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> I might be interested in those too. Are they common and easy to find?


+1 inquiring minds want to know!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

You can pick them up at Lowes, HD, or Mernards. They are about 12 bucks for 2 of the 16 gallon bags. Smaller ones come in packs of 3.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is what I use for mine:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Is that a 1 micron broom?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Shop Dad said:


> Is that a 1 micron broom?


Yeah, quite effective for the open frame TS too.:laughing:


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Drywall Dust Bag update*

Their rating is 95% of .1 micron. Add a hepa filter, because it will last forever and your looking at close to 100%. Was at Menards today and they are 12.99 for a 2 pk of the 16-22 gallon vacs. And yes there is a decimal point on .1 micron


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Upsize the port on your band saw. I took the 2": off of mine and swapped in a shop built 4" port. Works like a charm.


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

Dust control on the band saw, you might, think, should be a straightforward proposition. Almost all the waste is driven straight down through the table into the lower half of the saw housing, with very little urge or opportunity to get away.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Not sure what kind of bandsaw you have however I did something similar to the following on my Delta 14" and it works great. :smile:
http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodD..._How_To_pages/Perez_BandsawDustCollection.htm


----------

